# Need help removing Seat belt panel



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey guys, so I apologize if this is in the wrong section, I looked and found nothing. But heres my problem, how do I remove the interior panel where the seat belt is? Maybe I haven't found anything because I dont know the exact name of it, but could someone please point me to a tutorial on how to remove this? Thanks.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

are these what you're looking for?


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

phantom said:


> are these what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> View attachment 110897
> ...


YES! But just the plastic removal though


----------

